
Show HN: Serverless Authentication as a Service Provider on top of AWS Cognito - squidfunk
https://github.com/squidfunk/terraform-aws-cognito-auth
======
bradknowles
The link at [https://github.com/squidfunk/terraform-aws-cognito-
auth#terr...](https://github.com/squidfunk/terraform-aws-cognito-
auth#terraform-aws-cognito-auth) makes it clear that this is not generic
Serverless, but is in fact specific to Terraform on top of Cognito.

That’s not necessarily a bad thing, but the title is somewhat misleading.

------
conorgil145
I had been wanting to make something like this for years! This looks really
cool. I hope to give it a try on my next project.

